# Sinking of Anita



## Ant P (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a friend whose husband, Gerry Blackburn, was Master of the 'Anita'. She was a Gulf Agencies vessel I think. She was working off Fujayrah UAE on 15th Aug 1987 when she was reportedly sunk by a mine. Gerry was killed age 38. I'm not sure who else was lost or any other details of the incident. If anybody was any information about the sinking or about Gerry etc. Are there any photos of the vessel. Thanks in advance, Tony Porter.


----------



## mick h (Dec 8, 2010)

jerry blackburn was a friend of mine and also my skipper i was supposed to join him on the anita after my leave off another gca ship steve b 
the best person to answer your question is his brotherinlaw
tony gould i am sure jerrys wife liz 
will have his address or phone number
mick h


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

There was a Gulf Agency tug used to be repaired at Bahrain Slipway, in the 1980's, I thought it was called Anika not Anita but I may be wrong, it was a Dammen type tug. There is a picture of it in my gallery, it is the blue tug on the right hand side of the jetty. It's a long shot but the marine manager of Gulf Agency Bahrain at the time was Anker Jensen, a Dane I think, he was a few years younger than me, so there is a very slight chance he is still there, if you could trace him he should have the full story.


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Ant P said:


> I have a friend whose husband, Gerry Blackburn, was Master of the 'Anita'. She was a Gulf Agencies vessel I think. She was working off Fujayrah UAE on 15th Aug 1987 when she was reportedly sunk by a mine. Gerry was killed age 38. I'm not sure who else was lost or any other details of the incident. If anybody was any information about the sinking or about Gerry etc. Are there any photos of the vessel. Thanks in advance, Tony Porter.


Hi Tony, I've just posted a photo of a sinking tug in the Persian Gulf it's another long shot but could this be the "Anita" it's in (gallery need a ship identifying) section.
Regards Pete Bass.


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

peteb said:


> Hi Tony, I've just posted a photo of a sinking tug in the Persian Gulf it's another long shot but could this be the "Anita" it's in (gallery need a ship identifying) section.
> Regards Pete Bass.


The tug in your photo is the PARIS from AwalCo


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Cobbydale said:


> The tug in your photo is the PARIS from AwalCo


Thanks Cobbydale, this clears up a lot of confusion, the photo came from the late Fred Fletcher who was skipper for a while on the Paris during the 80s.


----------

